# Drop Biscuits



## cman95 (Apr 15, 2009)

A while back someone asked about drop biscuit receipes? If you had no success lodgemfg.com has a good receipe. Just check out their drop biscit pan and the receipe will be there. I also googled "drop biscuit receipe" and came up with a bunch. As I have never had any myself I will be ordering a pan from lodge and give them a try. Of course this will be about a month as I am back overseas. Just thought I would give a headsup.


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 15, 2009)

You do not need a special pan for drop biscuits.  Just drop them on a cookie sheet and bake, or if you're cooking with a Dutch oven over coals, drop them in the DO and bake.  If the sides touch, no big deal.  

My favorite recipe is intended to be rolled out, but I just drop the biscuits instead.  You don't really need a special recipe.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 15, 2009)

But you have to understand...I have castironitis, an incurable disease.


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 15, 2009)

I suffer from the same illness.  

My kitchen:


----------



## klife (Apr 15, 2009)

Love the CI
AZrocker


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 15, 2009)

I do too, but I'm trying to resist temptation.  I've added several small pieces over winter though so I guess my resistance is not working too well.  

If it's cheap, cool, Wagner, Griswold, or interesting, it's mine!


----------



## cman95 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice kitchen Sprit Deer. I also have another idea with all my cast iron. I have two daughters, when they get married 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I will split up my cast iron between the two of them.


----------



## bassman (Apr 16, 2009)

I have seen the biscuit pan you're talking about.  The only reason I didn't buy it is that it only makes seven biscuits at a time.  When I make biscuits, I usually do between 12 and 16.  Not because I'm feeding a crowd, but I like to freeze the leftovers and take out one at a time.

Spirit Deer, nice collection!


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  I just built that rack last fall.  It's made my stuff so much easier to use because I'm not having to move a big stack of stuff to get to something else.  Consequently, I use everything more often now.


----------

